# Traditional Christmas Recipes



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Here's the one we always ate Christmas Eve; it's especially good if you've been out playing in the snow.

(Sorry it is somewhat hard to follow. I got it from my Mom, and her recipes always leave me hopping all over the place)

Christmas Chowder

Saute 2-3 cups diced potatoes, 3/4 cup diced onions, and 1/2 cup diced celery together in butter. Combine 2 1/2 cups boiling water and 1 tsp salt, then add diced veggies. Simmer 15 minutes until potatoes are tender. 

Make white sauce in another pan:
4 Tbsp butter
4 Tbsp flour
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp prepared mustard
1 1/2 tsp Worch. sauce
Mix together. Add 2 cups milk. Cook over low heat.

Combine potato mixture with white sauce. Add:
1/2 lb. grated cheese (cheddar is wonderful)
1 large can tomatoes, chopped
1 Tbsp chopped parsley
crisp bacon
salt to taste

This may be obvious, may not be, but it's Christmas chowder because of the red and green ingredients. And it's so much of an instant heart attack cholesterol wise, you would only want to eat it once a year. But mmm....yummy.

So... what do YOU have for Christmas every year?

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Only Aunt Nellies [brand] will do...I've tried to make them from scratch and have tried other canned pearl onions...only Aunt Nellies will do.

Very complicated recipe, though.

Dump 2 jars of Aunt Nellies onions in sauce pan, reserving enough liquid to mix with a little cornstarch. Uh, add the cornstarch mixture...and freshly cracked black pepper. Heat till boiling - serve........

mmmmmmm


----------

